# Energie,Physik zum Thema Downhill /Freeride was fällt euch dazu ein ?!



## rider-x (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

brauche eure Hilfe ich habe im Februar meine Abschluss Präsentation mit den Thema Freeride/Downhill in den Fach Physik einige Themen habe ich schon, aber ich muss knapp 11 Seiten über das Thema haben. Was fällt euch noch so über Energie und Kraft über das Thema ein ? 

danke im voraus.


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2014)

Ich schreib einfach mal ein paar Ideen hin:

Drehmoment (Fuß auf Pedal)
Umwandlung kinetische in potentielle Energie (z.B. bei Drops und Spruengen, hier koennte man bestimmt gut die gesamte Sprungphase von Anlauf bis Auslauf einbringen)
Kraefte, die beim Ein- und Ausfedern wirken (sowohl bei Federgabel als auch in den Beinen und Armen des Fahrers)
Kraefte, die wirken, wenn man gegen einen Baum faehrt 

PS: welche Klasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgi601 (11. Januar 2014)

servus,
ich hab auch noch ein paar ideen.
-Laufräder: Rotationskräfte und Beschleunigung
-Scheibenbremse: Reibung und Wärme
-Dämpfer: Hydraulische Kräfte und Wärme
-Rahmen / Gabel / Lenker....: Verformungskräfte
-Trails: Hangabtriegskraft
viel erfolg


----------



## Rick-Shafara (11. Januar 2014)

^Was bereits gesagt wurde und...
Das besondere an Downhillbikes ist die Bedeutung des Fahrwerks. Es wär bestimmt interessant wenn du auf die typischen Fahrwerkstypen (abgestützter Eingelenker, 4-Gelenker) eingehen würdest und die Kinematik erklären würdest. Wie also die Kraft aus dem Reifen über Gelenke und Hebel in den Dämpfer und letztendlich in den Rahmen übertragen wird (Newton usw.) Viel erfolg!


----------



## Maffe (11. Januar 2014)

Flugbahnberechnung für Sprünge wäre auch gut (Stichwort Wurfparabel). Das lässt sich auch mit der praktischen Anwendung kombinieren (Planung von Rampen beim Streckenbau). Interessante Frage in dem Zusammenhang: Wie groß ist der Einfluss des aktiven Absprung, d.h. wie viel weiter kommt man dadurch, als wenn nur "rollen lässt"? Dazu könnte man eine Versuchsreihe machen.


----------



## rider-x (11. Januar 2014)

danke für eure guten Ideen und Hilfe.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Januar 2014)

rider-x schrieb:


> danke für eure guten Ideen und Hilfe.


Bevor eine sinnvolle Hilfe möglich ist, müsse man erst einmal das *Zielpublikum* kennen. (zugefügt Und wieviel Zeit hast du für die Präsentation zu Verfügung, 20 Min?
Und dann sollte man den Inhalt auf das Thema Downhill/Freeride beschränken.

Die Basis bilden in jedem Fall die Erhaltungssätze:
Energie, Impuls, Drehimpuls. (Ein kleines Video zu Springen und Drehimuls z.B. hier)

Sehr wäre noch der Begriff des Drehmomentes. Es genügt nicht die Definition, sondern auch die Tatsache, dass es, egal wo es angreift, immer voll um die mögliche Drehachse wirksam ist.

Die Kreiselkräfte an den Rädern lassen sich sehr schön im Experiment zeigen, auch wenn sie weniger bedeutsam sind, als oft angenommen wird.

Wenn du auf die Technik eingehen willst, halte ich die Details der Ein und Mehrgelenker für überflüssisg. Wichtig ist es, den Begriff von Feder -> Schwingung und Dämpfung -> Reibung verständlich zu machen. Ein Bild einer wenig und einer stark gedämpften Schwingung wäre hilfreich. Hier findest du entsprechende Möglichkeiten (Schau dir die Anfangsbedingungen genau an -> aus welchem Zustand fängt die "Schwingung" an?). Du solltest dich allein auf die Darstellungen konzentrieren. Aus der eigenen Erfahrung kannst du dann sicher sagen, was es bedeutet, wenn das Bike mit Fahrer (Masse des Oszillators) noch einmal zurückschwingt. Andererseits, was es heißt, wenn der nächste Einfedervorgang erfolgt, bevor wieder voll ausgefedert ist (zu starke Dämpfung). Nach einer Folge von Stößen ist die Feder dann am Anschlag.

Ansonsten solltest du einfach weiter fragen.


----------



## ulli! (11. Januar 2014)

Rick-Shafara schrieb:


> ^Was bereits gesagt wurde und...
> Das besondere an Downhillbikes ist die Bedeutung des Fahrwerks. Es wär bestimmt interessant wenn du auf die typischen Fahrwerkstypen (abgestützter Eingelenker, 4-Gelenker) eingehen würdest und die Kinematik erklären würdest. Wie also die Kraft aus dem Reifen über Gelenke und Hebel in den Dämpfer und letztendlich in den Rahmen übertragen wird (Newton usw.) Viel erfolg!


Da könnte man dann auch noch weiter gehen in Richtung Konstruktion & Design.
Ich meine hier die Themen Konstruktion ala FEM/BEM-Berechnungen und Werkstoffkunde (bspw. Elastizitätsmodul bzw. vergleich der Elastizitätsmoduli von Alu, Stahl, Carbon und daraus folgende Einsatzmöglichkeiten und deren Vorteile)

Hat eigentlich auch was mit Physik zu tun und kann einen interesanten Vortrag ergeben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Januar 2014)

ulli! schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich auch was mit Physik zu tun und kann einen interesanten Vortrag ergeben.


Aber nicht zum Thema.


----------



## 3000upm (12. Januar 2014)

9,81m/h
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http://www.hubertklinkner.de/bbs/BO/L4_FreierFall.pdf&ei=yyTSUpnyPMSGswa14IDwBA&usg=AFQjCNEHONyDufnwHGuGO4N4R53ag9ivwg&bvm=bv.59026428,d.Yms

hi ...
Cheers...

edit: Freefall, is nur was für Profis, nix für die nicht wissen wohin ...


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Januar 2014)

Kurvenfahrt ->  Schräglage nötig wegen Zentripetal/fugalkraft. => Sinn von Anliegern ergibt sich daraus. Vielleicht noch wieviel G auf den Körper wirken, je nach Kurvenradius und geschwindigkeit (Könnte als Beispiel eine reale Kurve ausm Bikepark nehmen und Radius abschätzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirNST (13. Januar 2014)

@3000upm : g=9,81m/s²

physikalischer hintergrund beim "pushen" aufm pumptrek und inne halfpipe bein bnx is auch ne interessante thematik


----------



## SofusCorn (13. Januar 2014)

Aber ich denke, man sollte beim Thema bleiben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, man sollte beim Thema bleiben


Dan der TE keinerlei weitere Infos von sich gibt, ist es auch ziemlich witzlos, ihm noch irgendetwas raten zu wollen.


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab noch einen und zwar das Schlusswort: Am Ende gewinnt immer die Schwerkraft!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Januar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Am Ende gewinnt immer die Schwerkraft!


Anders gesagt:

Downhill ist wie ein Tanz zur Erdenmitte
der wie vom Rausch betäubt nach unten strebt.


----------



## Ganiscol (23. Januar 2014)

Ahhh... Poesie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2014)

Aktueller TV Beitrag genau zu diesem Thema:

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/schulfernsehen/physik-sport-bmx-100.html

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Januar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Aktueller TV Beitrag genau zu diesem Thema:
> 
> http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/schulfernsehen/physik-sport-bmx-100.html


Herz in der Hose ist mir ja geläufig, aber Körperschwerpunkt im A...?
Ist natürlich einprägsam.


----------



## phliphlop (6. Februar 2014)

Kräfteverteilung und Geometrien am Bock


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Februar 2014)

E=mc²


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> E=mc²


Das Experiment.


----------



## Sph1nX (9. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> E=mc²


Es ist in diesem Fall wohl sinnlos eine relativistische Betrachtung anzustreben. Klassische Physik sollte mehr als ausreichen. Aber das wolltest du mit dem reichlich überlegten und gut recherchierten Kommentar sicherlich ausdrücken...

SCNR


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)

Naja, in Bezug auf den Gamma-Faktor gelangst du mit v<<c wieder zu der von dir implizit angestrebten klassischen Physik mit E_kin = 1/2 m v²
Aber das wäre für Leute wie dich sicherlich viel zu einfach, was dein reichlich überlegter und gut recherchierter Kommentar sicherlich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte...


----------



## Sph1nX (10. Februar 2014)

Nein, das nicht. Aber es bläht das Thema unnötig auf und verwirrt unter Umständen durch eine zu komplexe Herangehensweise; was eine Hilfe für den TE abkömmlich machen könnte.

Sorry für den barschen Einwand oben. Aber den meissten Leuten werden die Zusammenhänge nicht so klar sein. Ich entschuldige mich.


----------



## degloe (10. Februar 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Umwandlung kinetische in potentielle Energie (z.B. bei Drops und Spruengen, hier koennte man bestimmt gut die gesamte Sprungphase von Anlauf bis Auslauf einbringen)
> Kraefte, die beim Ein- und Ausfedern wirken (sowohl bei Federgabel als auch in den Beinen und Armen des Fahrers)
> ...


Ergänzung bzw. Kombination:
Unterschied zwischen Flatdrop und (idealisiert) tangentialer Landung. Also Aufrechterhaltung der Horizontalgeschwindigkeit und Umwandlung der Vertikalgeschwindigkeit in Reibungswärme im Dämpfer vs. Aufrechterhaltung beider Komponenten.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Emile Clapeyron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Emile Clapeyron


sicher?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> sicher?


Die Entropie spielt durchaus auch in der komplexitätstheoretischen Sicherheit eine Rolle. Allerdings hängt die bedingte Entropie vom Betrachter ab, daher kann ich mir hier im Rahmen des Forums leider nicht sicher sein...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die Entropie spielt durchaus auch in der komplexitätstheoretischen Sicherheit eine Rolle. Allerdings hängt die bedingte Entropie vom Betrachter ab, daher kann ich mir hier im Rahmen des Forums leider nicht sicher sein...


Schön, nur dass die Entropie der Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie mit der der Physik rein gar nichts zu tun hat, auch wenn Formalismen gleich sind. Dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, unten anzukommen durch die vorherigen gemeisterten Tücken wächst, sollte sogar hier im Forum klar sein. Ist aber auch keine Physik.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Schön nur, dass die mathematischen Modelle beider Entropien sich auf der Berechnung von Zustandsummen stützen. Daher sind sie theoretisch gut vergleichbar, auch wenn man im Ergebnis des Erwartungswertes Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen würde.
Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass das großkanonische Potential eines Downhillers aufgrund der Adrenalinausschüttung proportional zu den vernichteten Höhenmetern zunimmt.


----------



## jan84 (11. Februar 2014)

Entropiesenke:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Musst ja nicht gleich alles über einen Kamm scheren 
Selbst wenn man so vor dem Biken die Entropie senkt, so sieht das nach einem Downhill wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass das großkanonische Potential eines Downhillers aufgrund der Adrenalinausschüttung proportional zu den vernichteten Höhenmetern zunimmt.


Eine Bemerkung typisch für einen Physikerstammtisch. Wenn du das System "Downhiller" irgendwann fertig definiert hast, kannst du mir das Werk mal zuschicken.


----------

